# Vendor Spaces available for Mid-Atlantic Outdoor Sectional



## Krys1313 (Jan 5, 2009)

ATTENTION VENDORS
Booth space is available at the 2010 Mid-Atlantic Archery Tournament located this year in Maryland.
The MAA Mid Atlantic Outdoor will be held on June 19 & 20, 2010 at Eutaw Forest Archery Club, Waldorf MD.

Vendor booth space will be made available to those interested in displaying their products. 
The tournament site is located just outside Waldorf, MD on a beautiful wooded 33 Acre Member owned facility.

The cost is $25.00 a table if you bring your own. $50.00 if we provide the tables/chairs. $75.00 for vendors with large trailers.

Electricity is availalbe to those vendors that require it. Please contact EFA Secretary

Kelly Hickey 301-638-7443 or e-mail: [email protected] for registration and/or more information.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Krys1313 said:


> ATTENTION VENDORS
> Booth space is available at the 2010 Mid-Atlantic Archery Tournament located this year in Maryland.
> The MAA Mid Atlantic Outdoor will be held on June 19 & 20, 2010 at Eutaw Forest Archery Club, Waldorf MD.
> 
> ...


Will internet service be available?


----------



## Krys1313 (Jan 5, 2009)

Prag I am double checking but I am doubting it but I am waiting to get an official answer from someone at that club sorry about the delay.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

hmmm How many shooters are expected to be there. Might be worth setting up a booth.


----------



## Krys1313 (Jan 5, 2009)

I was advised that in previous years that they had between 125 and 200 shooters and they are expecting a large turnout.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> hmmm How many shooters are expected to be there. Might be worth setting up a booth.



Heck, at $25 it would be worth setting up for 10 shooters.


----------



## Krys1313 (Jan 5, 2009)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Will internet service be available?


Sorry Prag they have advised there is no internet at the club.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> hmmm How many shooters are expected to be there. Might be worth setting up a booth.


Settin up a booth??? You's gonna be shootin!! :chortle: :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Settin up a booth??? You's gonna be shootin!! :chortle: :wink:


Yeah but I have employee's.
Krys I will be in touch. I may just have to jump on this. My retail division should be up, and running by then. If so I would be an idiot to pass up such an opportunity.

We're in the process now of setting everything up to start stoking inventory.


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Settin up a booth??? You's gonna be shootin!! :chortle: :wink:


A better shooter


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

Kelly,
Count me in. I'll be sending you an email.
Joe Bauernfeind - Zenith Archery Products


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Count Hinky Strings/Team Overkill in for a booth!


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> Yeah but I have employee's.
> Krys I will be in touch. I may just have to jump on this. My retail division should be up, and running by then. If so I would be an idiot to pass up such an opportunity.
> 
> We're in the process now of setting everything up to start stoking inventory.





Hinkelmonster said:


> Count Hinky Strings/Team Overkill in for a booth!


I'm picturing Dave, and Randy set up near each other competing for customers like carnival barkers.:wink:


----------



## UCAP 3DPopUpTgt (Jun 2, 2010)

*3d pop up target system*

Will there be any 3d pop up targets their 2 shoot @ Yaws bow shoot. If not would your people like 2 bring some in maybe. Plus make lots more money.If so contact us @ 817 243 9422 or 817 228 1720 thanks .


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

I don't imagine there will be any 3-Ders at this shoot?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

ucap 3dpopuptgt said:


> will there be any 3d pop up targets their 2 shoot @ yaws bow shoot. If not would your people like 2 bring some in maybe. Plus make lots more money.if so contact us @ 817 243 9422 or 817 228 1720 thanks .


spam!


----------

